# Isabel Edvardsson - on catwalk at Lambertz Monday Night Fashion Party in Köln Germany 27.01.2014 x32



## brian69 (29 Jan. 2014)

.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Trojanski (29 Jan. 2014)

gefällt mir auch in blackt

thx


----------



## stuftuf (29 Jan. 2014)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Q (30 Jan. 2014)

die Frau hat Pepp  :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## PLuna (30 Jan. 2014)

echt super. aber wenn noch jemand ein arsch bild davon hätte. das wäre noch besser.


----------



## simba666 (31 Jan. 2014)

Wow mit dunklen Haaren steht ihr echt super


----------

